# Music for 17 days



## beethovenian

I am leaving on this Wednesday for boot camp. I will be spending my first 18 days of confinement.....and pain and torture. And to alleviate the situation, i have brought along a 6 years old *2GB* ipod nano! But now i would have to, for the first time, restrict what i have to put in my mp3 player.

Hence i have created the following playlist (Not much thought have been given, i select instinctively from itunes till my ipod is full.)

Bach - Goldberg Variation(Aria, Var 1 - 13) Harpsichord, Fabio Bonizzoni
Bach - Bach Mass in B minor, Frans Bruggen
Bach - Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, Isabelle Faust
Beethoven - Cello Sonatas, Daniel Müller-Schott, Angela Hewitt
Beethoven - Hammerklavier Sonata, Paul Lewis
Beethoven - Symphony 3 and 5, Immerseel
Brahms - Symphony 4, Marin Alsop
Brahms - Violin Concerto, Isabelle Faust
Chopin - Selected Nocturnes, Brigitte Engerer
Chopin - Ballade No.1, Nima Sarkechik
Mahler - Symphony 1 Mov. 4, Michael Halasz
Mahler - Symphony 5, Leonard Bernstein
Mozart - Piano Concerto 9, Edna Stern
Mozart - Piano Concerto 21, Friedrich Gulda
Mozart - Requiem, Philippe Herreweghe
Beethovenian - Self recorded amateur performances in case i miss my piano. Debussy Arasbeque 2, Beethoven Piano sonata 1 and 5 and a Bach Prelude in C major.
Poulenc - Concerto for Two Pianos, Immerseel
Telemann - Trauer Actus and other Cantatas, Cantus Colln

That's it!

I will continue to visit TC during the period but much less actively ( I spend too much time here abusing the refresh button anyway...:lol. And if there is any energy or time left by the remains of the day, i will make an attempt to post. Just an attempt, it's no promise!


----------



## Sid James

a good selection. hope it allieviates the pain and suffering of boot camp!...


----------

